# Extra plumbing supplies for faucet



## Garyox (May 2, 2018)

Extra plumbing materials for faucet. Have over 1000 of these selling at a $1.00 a piece or make me an offer for it all. The pictures have description and dimensions.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll take them all for the price of an intro.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Nah too expensive. How about 2 dollars each. And I'll take 1500 of them. Do you accept Canadian dollars you get free hospitalization with them.

Or better yet how about trading for maple syrup? I can assure top quality and have not been diluted with white sugar syrup.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

People that aren't plumbers but who are here to sell items get banned quickly.


----------

